# Are you tired of cleaning your house or doing yardwork?



## hot_reelin_honey (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you sick of cutting grass, doing yard work, or cleaning house? I can take care of all of that for you. my son is trying to earn money cutting grass, he's a young one so no real job for him, and I can take care of any cleaning needs you have.....just trying to earn some side money so i'm not broke after payday....feeding 3 boys is getting expensive, lol. :whistling: So if you have a job to be done-- theres not one too big or too small.......I will be happy to assist you with that!!! Most jobs run between 15.00 and 30.00......really big jobs may run a little more but I'd be more than happy to come give you a price.......so please take a moment and give me a call, and take the stress off of yourself. Look forward to talking with you. April E. 850-449-5787

[email protected]


I am available on wednesday and thursday nights and on the weekends anytime.


----------

